# مطلوب وبشكل عاجل مقر ادارى مميز بالمهندسين



## اسلام محمد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 216113
مطلوب فورا لشركة تركية مصرية مقر ادارى مميز بالمهندسين 
	يفضل بشارع جامعة الدول العربية الرئيسى او شارع مصدق 
	مساحة لا تقل عن 1000 متر 
	التعامل يتم مع الملاك مباشرا 
•	دعوة للملاك للاتصال فورا او بدون تردد
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

